# Flash Drive and file size



## rezuan (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, *I a*m very new in the forum. *H*as anybody faced problem copying files size of greater 1.5gb to a flash drive*?* *A* simple *cp* command the files of the said size to my Kingmax 8GB PD-02 gave me the error of: (*I*'ve 10 unit of kingmax PD-02 and all of them gave the same error)

```
umass0: BBB reset failed, TIMEOUT
umass0: BBB bulk-in clear stall failed, TIMEOUT
```
But no error when copying to 8GB Kingston DT101 G2. I couldn't find any explanation on the matter. *A*ny reply is appreciated. *T*hanks.


----------



## Ogham (Jul 30, 2012)

Do you happen to have an nForce4 chipset on your motherboard?

There seem to be a lot of problems with those chipsets - many relating to ehci(4)/usb 2.0, I wouldn't be surprised if that is your problem.


----------



## rezuan (Jul 31, 2012)

*I*'m using Asus P5G41T-M LX mobo mainboard. *N*o NForce4 chips on it. i tink i cud I think it could be just a compatibility issue.


----------



## Ogham (Jul 31, 2012)

It does look that way, unfortunately it seems there is little that can be done about it.

It is probably worth posting your dmesg and pciconf -lv for future reference, and to aid in any further assistance


----------



## rezuan (Aug 1, 2012)

noted and will do.. thanks for replying though


----------

